# Sleep 'cleans' the brain of toxins



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

The brain uses sleep to wash away the waste toxins built up during a hard day's thinking, researchers have shown.

The US team believe the "waste removal system" is one of the fundamental reasons for sleep.

Their study, in the journal Science, showed brain cells shrink during sleep to open up the gaps between neurons and allow fluid to wash the brain clean.

They also suggest that failing to clear away some toxic proteins may play a role in brain disorders.

One big question for sleep researchers is why do animals sleep at all when it leaves them vulnerable to predators?

It has been shown to have a big role in the fixing of memories in the brain and learning, but a team at the University of Rochester Medical Centre believe that "housework" may be one of the primary reasons for sleep.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-24567412


----------



## Redkite (Oct 18, 2013)

. I have a toxic brain then


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

Redkite said:


> . I have a toxic brain then



Me too  The zeros in the table represent the hours I spent in bed last night, only one of them was spent asleep:


----------



## Redkite (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh dear, maybe you should treat yourself to a siesta for your birthday! . If there is such a thing as reincarnation I would like to come back as a cat - sleep is almost a career choice for them!


----------

